

Do you want to change European journalism through technology? - europeandme

Have you ever noticed that almost all media have a national angle? Would you like to change the way we write about Europe? At Europe &#38; Me (www.europeandme.eu), we want to establish a new paradigm for European journalism: instead of stories aimed at individual national audiences, we write from a transnational perspective. Since the magazine began, this has partly been made possible by a great website design, and we want to go on pushing boundaries in this area.<p>We’re currently looking for a new tech editor, and if you want to work with an international team, solve a different technical problem every week and help create an innovative magazine, this could be the job for you.<p>This is a flexible role, which would depend on your interests: we are primarily looking for a webmaster, but if you’d like to be involved in layouting articles, training others, or developing new features for the website, you're very welcome to take on these roles! You'll get useful experience in a whole range of areas, and meet people from all over Europe.<p>The project is fully voluntary and not for profit, and all positions are unpaid.<p>Interested? Think you could help? Have an idea to push our magazine forward? For more information, contact application@europeandme.eu. Deadline for applications: 7th of March 2013.
======
europeandme
If you have any questions, feel free to post them here!

